# Art and the artist



## miketx (Jun 22, 2020)

So true.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 22, 2020)

That's some art I could grab onto.


----------



## lg325 (Jan 26, 2021)

could not see the artist name for this


----------



## lg325 (Jan 26, 2021)

y Paul Verne


----------



## lg325 (Jan 26, 2021)

Vincent Booth


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jan 26, 2021)

God Bless America!


----------



## lg325 (Jan 26, 2021)

couldnt find the artist names for the soldier art


----------



## lg325 (Jan 26, 2021)

skull on the ground says it all. No trespassing! no need to read the writing on the stone


----------



## lg325 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## lg325 (Jan 26, 2021)

Russel


----------



## lg325 (Jan 26, 2021)

ok I'm done but I do love this type of art


----------



## lg325 (Jan 26, 2021)

OK ONE MORE BECAUSE IT IS ONE OF MY FAVORITES


----------



## lg325 (May 31, 2021)




----------



## lg325 (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## lg325 (Feb 8, 2022)

EJ Detmold


----------



## lg325 (Feb 8, 2022)

EJ Detmold


----------



## lg325 (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Feb 11, 2022)

Central Floridians first to see Basquiat ‘masterpieces’ at Orlando Museum of Art
					

The museum unveils “Heroes & Monsters” with 25 paintings by American superstar artist Jean-Michel Basquiat. Languishing in an old storage unit for years until they were sold to private collectors.




					www.orlandosentinel.com
				



*                                       I am sorry how this man's life ended up. His artwork sold for millions and he ended up on the streets.  I guess all those celebrities he hung out with didn't have the time to get Their '' friend '' the help he needed.  And the same for those who made millions off of his work.      As far as his work it's not anything I would buy. *


----------



## lg325 (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Feb 14, 2022)

*William- Adolphe **Bouguereau did the oil paintings of the young girls. It is amazing to me how artists like him can create such work.                  *


----------



## lg325 (Feb 14, 2022)

*Another  by him.*


----------



## lg325 (Feb 21, 2022)

Winter Sunset  by  Ivan Choultse


----------

